# Projekt Greifarm



## CarstenK (24 Februar 2010)

Hi,

Ich und mein Projektpartner sitzen gerade an unserem Schulprojekt, einen Greifarm mit einen S7 Programm über die SPS zu steuern. Leider war sich wohl unser Lehrer selbst nicht über das Ausmaß des Projektes bewusst, denn wir sind momentan ziemlich am verzweifeln, weil einfach nichts voran geht.

Der Greifarm besteht aus 5 Servomotoren, in der Theorie wissen wir wie ein servomotor angesteuert werden muss, wie dies über die S7 realisierbar ist, ist uns leider nicht bewusst.
das Problem liegt an dem PWM-Signal, wie genau können wir dieses erzeugen? es heißt der motor erwartet in 20 ms eine up-time(5V) von 1 ms (motor bewegt sich ganz nach links) oder 2 ms (motor bewegt sich ganz nach rechts).
Jedoch können wir noch nicht mal einen timer mit 1 ms erstellen, er springt automatisch immer auf 0 ms.

Ich hoffe ich habe mein Problem verständlich rübergebracht, wir sind nicht unbedingt die Musterschüler hier, aber auch nicht auf den Kopf gefallen.

Schonmal danke für die Antworten


----------



## SPSKILLER (24 Februar 2010)

CarstenK schrieb:


> Hi,
> es heißt der motor erwartet in 20 ms eine up-time(5V) von 1 ms (motor bewegt sich ganz nach links) oder 2 ms (motor bewegt sich ganz nach rechts)


 
soll das ein Witz sein?

1ms ist die kleinste messbare Zeiteinheit in deiner S7.

Du kannst versuchen mal nen Weckalarm OB auf 1ms zu stellen (HW-Konfig). und dort den 1ms*ROFL*Impuls rauszugeben.

Wie ist der Motor an die STeuerung angebunden?
Über Draht wird das IMHO nie nix.
Über Bus vielleicht, hab ich aber noch nie ausprobiert.
Ich würde die Parameter am Motor auf vernünftige Werte ändern!

Micha


----------



## Grubba (24 Februar 2010)

Ich denke mal, Ihr verwendet so einen

http://www.rn-wissen.de/index.php/Servos

aus dem Modellbau. 

Ums mal weniger drastisch auszudrücken als SPSKiller:

Die Zeitintervalle, die Ihr einhalten müsst, um so einen Servo anzusteuern, liegen unterhalb dessen, was so eine S7 mit Standard EAs kann. Alternativ könnte man eine CPU mit Technologiefunktionen verwenden. Die hat auf der Hardwareseite schon solche Taktgeber eingebaut. Ob die dann Impulse im Bruchteilbereich von 1ms herausgeben kann, weiss ich aber auch nicht.


----------



## SPSKILLER (24 Februar 2010)

da hat aber der Lehrer auch keinen Wert


----------



## CarstenK (24 Februar 2010)

Grubba schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, Ihr verwendet so einen
> 
> http://www.rn-wissen.de/index.php/Servos
> 
> ...



also das bedeutet es ist nicht möglich über S7 einen servomotor anzusteuern? 
Hört sich nicht wirklich vielversprechend an



> da hat aber der Lehrer auch keinen Wert



meine Rede, ist auch nicht so als ob wir hier wirklich viel hilfe bekommen, meistens sitzen wir jeden tag alleine im Saal ;D


----------



## Grubba (24 Februar 2010)

> also das bedeutet es ist nicht möglich über S7 einen servomotor anzusteuern?


 
Was für eine S7 habt Ihr denn?

P.S.
Und gebt Eurem Klassenkameraden auch mal ein bischen Unterstützung

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=33855


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (24 Februar 2010)

Hallo,

eine "normale" S7 ohne Positioniermodul ist nicht zur Achs- bzw. 
Robotersteuerung geeignet, da sie einfach zu langsam ist.

Schaut mal *hier*, ist zwar aus 2001, aber an dem grundlegenden 
Sachverhalt hat sich ja nichts geändert.


----------



## RoWi (24 Februar 2010)

Keine reine S7 Lösung :sad:, aber ihr könntet ja über die S7 einen C-Controlbaustein ansteuern (http://www.c-control-pro.de/Archiv/Mega/C-Control-Pro-Ger.pdf siehe Seite ab 211). Die können Modellbauservos ganz gut ansprechen. Den C-Controlbaustein müßtet ihr halt noch besorgen, sind nicht so teuer. Die Frage wäre, ob der C-Controlbaustein euren Anspüchen genügt?


----------



## CarstenK (24 Februar 2010)

Grubba schrieb:


> Was für eine S7 habt Ihr denn?
> 
> P.S.
> Und gebt Eurem Klassenkameraden auch mal ein bischen Unterstützung
> ...



S7 300 


danke für die Antworten ^^


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (24 Februar 2010)

CarstenK schrieb:


> S7 300



Hallo,

wie beim 3er-BMW vom 318d bis zum M3 gibt es davon eine ganze Bandbreite:

http://www.automation.siemens.com/m...atic-s7-controller/s7-300/Seiten/Default.aspx

Was habt Ihr nun genau?


----------



## Grubba (24 Februar 2010)

Ok, nächste Runde: 

Was für eine S7 300 habt ihr denn?

Gültige Antworten wären z.B. :

315, 315 DP, 313, 313C usw.


----------



## Reen87 (25 Februar 2010)

Hi ich denke das ich vor dem selben Problem stehe wir ihr.
Hier erst mal der link zu meinem Problem damit ich es nicht nochmal erklären muss. 
http://sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=33855

Hier ist noch der Link zu dem Baustien den ich gefunden habe:

https://www.automation.siemens.com/m...archengine=NEW

Falls euch das weiter hilft, erklärt doch bitte wie man den Baustein verwenden muss, damit man die Servo Ansteuerung realisiern kann. 

Wäre super wenn wir uns über das Problem austauschen könnten, da ich im moment auch nicht weiter komme.

Gruß Rene


----------



## CarstenK (25 Februar 2010)

okay ich werd es morgen mal mit meinem projektpartner versuchen 

@grubba

315 DP ist es glaub ich ,also bin mir ziemlich sicher, aber ich werde mich morgen auch nochmal versichern ^^


----------



## Reen87 (25 Februar 2010)

Freut mich wenn ich euch einen neuen Ansatz liefern konnte.

EDIT: Ich habe noch ein Problem ich finde den Baustein nicht im Simatic S7 egal welche cpu ich nehme.
Vielleicht können eure Lehrer euch weiter helfen....
Wenn ihr rausgefunden habt wie man den Baustein (überhaupt die SFB´s) einfügen kann wäre ich euch dankbar wenn ihr das mal erklären könntet.

Ja versucht mal oh ihr mit dem Baustein was anfangen könnte und berichtet mal was ihr mit ihm erreichen konntet.
Habt ihr euch schon Gedanken darüber gemacht wie ihr die Soll und ist Position abfragen könnte?
Damit bin ich auch noch nicht so weit gekommen.... 

Gruß Rene

Ps. wir sind keine Klassenkameraden da ich bestimmt noch ein Jahr unter ihnen bin (jetzt erst im 2ten Semester)


----------



## TobiasA (25 Februar 2010)

Infos über das Funktionsprinzip der "Servos" finden sich hier:
http://home.arcor.de/mnop/mnop/grundl/fernst/index.htm

Prinzipiell ist das aber mit der S7 nicht so ganz so einfach, da der Takt von 0,5ms (1,5ms +/- 0,5ms) mit Standard- E/A nicht erzeugbar ist. (Standardmäßig haben die 100Hz Schaltfrequenz...). Positionierbaugruppen für RC-Servos gibt es auch nicht, ich fürchte, da muss man sich was externes bauen (C-Control, oder 'ne externe Elektronik...).
Für in der Industrie eingesetzte Servos (Im Prinzip ein Synchronmotor mit Permanentmagnetläufer) gibt es extra Positionierbaugruppen.
Ich setze bei meiner Technikerprüfung zwei FM-353 Positionierbaugruppen mit Schrittmotorachsen ein, das funzt super (erreiche auf einer Zahnriemenachse locker 0,5m/sek).

Leider muss ich bei meinem Technikerlehrgang auch feststellen, dass die Ausbildung oft an der Realität vorbeigeht...

Gruß, Tobi


----------



## jokey (25 Februar 2010)

TobiasA schrieb:


> Leider muss ich bei meinem Technikerlehrgang auch feststellen, dass die Ausbildung oft an der Realität vorbeigeht...



Ich glaube, dass da dein Lehrgang kein Einzelfall ist. Grade Programmierstrategien ist da son heikles Thema wie ich finde


----------



## TobiasA (26 Februar 2010)

Na, mein Prüfer wird sich auch rückwärts hinlegen, wenn er doch mal AWL lesen muss... 
Schwierig ist schon das unterschiedliche Einstiegsniveau. Ich arbeite täglich mit dem Kram, aber auf CNC's. Zum einen habe ich damit schon Vorkenntnisse, die viele meiner Mit-"Schüler" nicht haben, zum anderen aber auch eine komplett andere Vorgehensweise bei der Programmierung als jemand, der nachher im Anlagenbau mit Graph arbeitet. Wobei ich mit Graph etwas auf Kriegsfuß stehe, wenn ich das einsetze in meiner Abschlußprüfung, brauche ich wahrscheinlich die CPU 'ne Nummer größer...
Aber: In meiner Abschlußprüfung wird Graph vorgeschrieben. Meine gute Popelschrittkette mit 
L "Schrittnummer"
BTI
SPL FERT
Kann ich dann nimmer machen. Schad drum, ist so schön einfach und spart auch noch Zykluszeit. Meine 314'er habe ich auch schon zu 35% im Speicher belegt, mit Graph würde ich da wahrscheinlich schon etwas Kummer kriegen. Viele gerechnete Positionen, Palettenplätze sind gerechnet (wir haben eine eigene Palettierung in unserer Abschlußprüfung, die nur parametriert wird und beliebig viele Plätze mit beliebigem Abstand kann (DINT )), da ist mit FUP nimmer viel.
Programmierstrategien sind eh Ansichtssache. Ich lehne mich immer an das vom Hersteller an, wenn ich Anlagen modifiziere, bei neuen Sachen versuche ich, dass es übersetzbar bleibt, damit auch ein Kollege, der nicht so gut Step7 kann, durchblickt.
Am wichtigsten sind eh die Kommentare, nicht die Sprache.

Sei's drum: Nicht für das Leben, sondern für die Prüfung lernen wir. Nachher hänge ich mir eine schicke Farbkopie vom Technikerbrief auf's Klo, kann nicht mehr als vorher auch, aber bin auf dem Arbeitsmarkt mehr wert.
In Deutschland zählt immer das Papier *ROFL*
Allein, wenn du in deiner Branche Leute kennst, zählt dein Wissen und Können.

Gruß, Tobi


----------



## Reen87 (1 März 2010)

Hi ich wollte mal hören ob ihr schon Forschritte bei eurem Projekt gemacht habt.
Hat euch dieser Baustein etwas weiter gebracht?
Wäre schon wenn ich eine Rückmeldung bekommen würde.


----------



## Baal (3 März 2010)

Hallo ,
ich wollte mal nachfragen ob noch eine Lösung gesucht wird .
Mein Kollege und ich standen vor dem selben Problem für ein Zwischenprojekt in der Schule .
Wir haben eine "PWM" quasi zu Fuß programmiert .
Die PWM ist in 40 Schritten einstellbar , je schritt 250us (von 0-10ms).
Allerdings läuft das ganze auf einer VIPA 312SC , ob es auf einer Siemens 315 Läuft müsste man mal ausprobieren .

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Reen87 (4 März 2010)

Hi also ich wäre daran intressiert, aber die 40 schritte erreicht ihr nur von 0 bis 10ms.
Das bringt leider bei der Servo Ansteuerung nicht viel, da du nur einen Spielraum von einer millisekunde bis zwei millisekunden hast (1ms-2ms). 
Da Ihr aber nur alle 250µs einen Impuls genierien kannst würde das bedeuten das ihr 4 Position an fahren könnt.
Sagen wir der Servo hat einen 60 Gradradius.
Dann könnte man nur alle 15 Grad ansteuern was für so gut wie alle Anwendungen viel zu ungenau ist.

Also um damit wirklich was anfangen zu können müsste man schon Impulse von 10µs generien können damit man alle 0,6 Grad positionieren könnte.

Korregiert mich bitte falls ich falsch liege oder erklärt mir wie ihr das Problem gelöst habt.

Gruß Rene


----------



## Baal (4 März 2010)

Ähmm ja , wir hatten da eine andere Problemstellung für die wir eine PWM brauchten.
Bei uns geht es darum bei einem DC Motor die Drehzahl zu regeln . Da bewirkt die PWM halt die Regelung 0-100% . 10µs sind aber selbst für die VIPA denk ich mal utopisch .
Ich hatte auch mal nachgesehen , der von uns verwendete Weckalarm OB28 (250µs) existiert nicht in den Siemens CPU`s .
Da fällt mir dann auch nur ein das man für solche Geschwindigkeiten eine Hardwarelösung ala Technologie CPU (312C-314C) da geht das dann mit dem SFB49 oder direkt mit einem FM .

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Longbow (8 März 2010)

SPSKILLER schrieb:


> soll das ein Witz sein?
> 
> 1ms ist die kleinste messbare Zeiteinheit in deiner S7.
> 
> ...




Bei der 319 steht ein OB35 mit 500µs zur Verfügung und
bei allen Speed7 CPU stehen Timer mit 1µs Auflösung und ein 250µs Alarm bereit. Außerdem kann bei den jetzt existierenden Varianten innerhalb von 20µs auf Peripherie zugegriffen werden. Man könnte also schon sehr schön eine entsprechende PWM erzeugen.

Es gibt auch seit kurzem die Möglichkeit über Profibus dezentrale Peripherie auf µs genau anzusteuern und PWM Module die soweit runter kommen stehen auch in den Startlöchern.

=> Die S7 kann sowas!


----------



## Reen87 (8 März 2010)

Longbow schrieb:


> Bei der 319 steht ein OB35 mit 500µs zur Verfügung und
> bei allen Speed7 CPU stehen Timer mit 1µs Auflösung und ein 250µs Alarm bereit. Außerdem kann bei den jetzt existierenden Varianten innerhalb von 20µs auf Peripherie zugegriffen werden. Man könnte also schon sehr schön eine entsprechende PWM erzeugen.
> 
> Es gibt auch seit kurzem die Möglichkeit über Profibus dezentrale Peripherie auf µs genau anzusteuern und PWM Module die soweit runter kommen stehen auch in den Startlöchern.
> ...



Das wäre ja supen wenn du recht hättest, aber ich bräuchte mal genauere Angaben dazu. Tut mir leid wenn ich so blöd fragen muss, aber wie gesagt ich bin noch in der Ausbildung zum Techniker und mit dem Thema scheinen unsere Lehrer nicht ganz so vertraut zu sein.
Deshalb wäre es schön wenn du mir genau sagen könntest wie dieser Timer heißt und wo ich ihn genau finde.
Es ist auch sehr wichtig das das wir die Zykluszeit nicht aus den Augen verlieren, da wir nur max. 20ms Pause zwischen den Impulsen haben dürfen oder sind die von der Zykluszeit unabhänig?
Desweiteren kann ich mit dem Wort "Peripherie" nicht viel anfangen, wenn mir das einer erklären könnte wäre super.

Mir tut es echt leid das ich so viele Fragen dazu habe, aber ich finde es extrem schwierig dazu was zu finden und das ich was mit den gefunden Informationen anfangen kann, ist selten der Fall.

Da der Themenersteller anscheinend auch keine Antworten mehr dazu gibt bin ich immer noch recht hilflos.....


----------



## Baal (8 März 2010)

@Longbow
Hast Du evtl genauere angaben zu  den µs Timern in der Speed7 ?
Mir sind da nur die SFB 7 und SFC 53 bekannt die µs genau sind , aber das sind Zeitmessungen und keine herkömmlichen Timer .
Infos über die Probis sache wäre auch gut 

@Reen87
Peripherie ist imho alles was an die CPU angeschaltet wird wie z.b. I/O Karten oder FM Karten oder CP`s .


Das Problem mit den "unwissenden" Lehrern haben wir bei uns an der Schule auch  .

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Longbow (8 März 2010)

Baal schrieb:


> @Longbow
> Hast Du evtl genauere angaben zu  den µs Timern in der Speed7 ?
> Mir sind da nur die SFB 7 und SFC 53 bekannt die µs genau sind , aber das sind Zeitmessungen und keine herkömmlichen Timer .
> Infos über die Probis sache wäre auch gut
> ...



Der SFB 7 und der SFC53 reichen aus um alle Funktionen der alten S5/S7 Timern nachzubilden.

Der SFC53 entspricht dem SFC64 und prüft die Eingangsparameter, der SFB 7 ist nur auf Speed optimiert und braucht etwa 1µs Laufzeit.


Beispiel für eine PWM mit 500 Hz Frequenz (2ms) und 1% Dutycycle (20µs) mit einer Speed7 CPU (z.B. 314ST mit schneller integrierten Ausgängen oder mit SpeedBus DO Modul):

Setze Ausgang auf 1
call SFB 7 mit Reseteingang = 1
L1: NOP 1
     call SFB7 mit Reseteingang = 0
               Ausgabeparamerter in MD 100
   L MD100  //Istwert
   L 20    //Sollwert
   <D
   SPB L1   //springe wenn solange noch nicht die zeit abgelaufen ist


Setze Ausgang auf 0

Jetzt kommt der etwas komplitzierte Teil:
Der Zykluskontrollpunkt (etwa 200-300 µs bei mittlerer Peripherie) muss jetzt zwischen den Impulsen platziert werden:

Deswegen würde nach der obigen Routine ein Ende kommen (oder anderer Code, der aber ingesamt weniger als 1,5ms ausmacht) und VOR der obigen Routine muss  noch mal eine Warteschleife, die am Beginn der des OB 1 ausgeführt wird.


L2: NOP 1
     call SFB7 mit Reseteingang = 0
               Ausgabeparamerter in MD 100
   L MD100  //Istwert
   L 2000    //Sollwert der Periode
   <D
   SPB L2   //springe wenn solange noch nicht die zeit abelaufen ist


Damit wäre die PWM mit einem Jitter von etwa 20µs erreichbar.

(Man kann das noch etwas Tunen ;-) )


Wenn es noch genauer sein soll:

In Kürze erfolgt die Einführung des VIPA SLIO ETS(Slice I/O) Systems  mit dem man an einer S7 CPU (SIEMENS oder VIPA) über Profibus und später Profinet den digitalen Ausgängen auf µs genau mitteilen kann, wann sie schalten sollen (mit einer Auftragsliste). Man kann damit auch entsprechend genau Flanken an den Eingängen erfassen. Da im Profibus DPV2 Betrieb die Zeiten zwischen den Profibus-Kopplern synchronisiert werden, kann auch über größere Distanzen mit der gleichen Zeitbasis gearbeitet werden.  
Analoge Ein- und Ausgänge folgen.


----------



## TobiasA (8 März 2010)

@Longbow: Wusste ich noch gar nicht.. Danke 

Davon ab: Mit der "normalen" Hardware geht es nicht, oder? Ich zweifle noch daran, dass man damit auch nur einigermaßen genau positionieren kann- denn: 1ms -> Motor ganz in die eine Richtung, 2ms -> Motor ganz in die andere Richtung. Eine Ungenauigkeit von 20µs entspricht 1/50 des gesamten Verfahrbereichs (1000µs Bereich mit 20µs Ungenauigkeit)... Ich bin da äußerst skeptisch. Aber es könnte immerhin funktionieren.

Mit RC-Servos arbeitet kein Mensch in der Industrie, mit Schrittmotoren vielleicht noch. Aber für Handlingsachen benutzt man entweder fertige Roboter oder hat zumindest einen Geber auf dem Motor, wobei da sowohl Drehstromasynchronmotoren (für weniger dynamische / genaue Anwendungen) oder Synchronservos (höhere Dynamik) zum Einsatz kommen.
Das begrenzte Budget an unseren Schulen macht da leider oft einen Strich durch die Rechnung. Die Zusammenarbeit zwischen Schulen und Industrie könnte da besser sein... 

Habt ihr schon mal über andere Antriebstechniken nachgedacht? Schrittmotoren sind da deutlich einfacher, die FM-353 ist da eine echt feine Sache und bei eBay schon für um die 80€ zu haben. Dazu noch ca. 20-50€ für eine Mikroschrittendstufe und ein paar Euros für den passenden Motor- und für irgendwo um die 200€ pro Achse hat man eine schon ziemlich industrietaugliche Lösung, die auch von der Dynamik gar nicht so verkehrt ist. Wir haben uns bei unserer Abschlußprüfung bewusst für diese Lösung entschieden, weil es sowohl von der Genauigkeit als auch von der Dynamik ziemlich das Beste in der Preisklasse ist.

Gruß, Tobi


----------



## Grubba (9 März 2010)

> Bei der 319 steht ein OB35 mit 500µs zur Verfügung und
> bei allen Speed7 CPU stehen Timer mit 1µs Auflösung und ein 250µs Alarm bereit. Außerdem kann bei den jetzt existierenden Varianten innerhalb von 20µs auf Peripherie zugegriffen werden. Man könnte also schon sehr schön eine entsprechende PWM erzeugen.
> 
> Es gibt auch seit kurzem die Möglichkeit über Profibus dezentrale Peripherie auf µs genau anzusteuern und PWM Module die soweit runter kommen stehen auch in den Startlöchern.
> ...


 
"Duhu, Herr Lehrer, ich hab gehört eine S7 319 kann das!"
"Das ist aber schön, was kostet denn so eine 319?"
"Hmm, weiß nicht genau, die ist nicht teuer, so nur um die 4000 Euronen"
"Das ist aber günstig. Dann kauf doch eben eine, damit wir unsere Modellservos für 17.95 Euro pro Stück ansteuern können. Können denn auch die Ausgänge so schnell schalten?"
"Bei Siemens auf der Homepage steht was von 100 Hz..."
"Bin zwar nur dein Lehrer, aber das reicht gerade mal für eine Auflösung von 10ms, Du Dorftorsten!"
"Oh...." 

Deshalb bin ich der Meinung:

=> Die S7 kann sowas! (nicht)


----------



## Longbow (9 März 2010)

Grubba schrieb:


> "Duhu, Herr Lehrer, ich hab gehört eine S7 319 kann das!"
> "Das ist aber schön, was kostet denn so eine 319?"
> "Hmm, weiß nicht genau, die ist nicht teuer, so nur um die 4000 Euronen"
> "Das ist aber günstig. Dann kauf doch eben eine, damit wir unsere Modellservos für 17.95 Euro pro Stück ansteuern können. Können denn auch die Ausgänge so schnell schalten?"
> ...




Zitat aus "S7-300
Automatisierungssystem S7-300
Baugruppendaten" Ausgabe 8/2009, Seite 128 Baugruppe: 6ES7322-1BH10-0AA0


Baugruppeninterne Laufzeit zwischen Rückwandbus und Eingang
des Ausgangstreibers
 von "0" nach "1" 0,1 μs bis 20 μs
 von "1" nach "0" 0,1 μs bis 20 μs

Ausgangsverzögerung (bei ohmscher Last)
 bei "0" nach "1" max. 100 μs

Schaltfrequenz
 bei ohmscher Last max. 1000 Hz

Die Siemens Angaben sind eher konservativ!
Wenn nicht viel Last dran ist, sind die deutlich schneller.


Mit den I/O Baugruppen für den SpeedBus für die S7-CPUs von VIPA 
ist eine Schaltfrequenz von 100kHz möglich.

Bei den SLIO ETS Baugruppen wurden Push-Pull Treiberstufen eingesetzt mit
Ton/Toff = ca. 1µs. Und die PWM Funktion ist in 1µs Schritten einstellbar.
Die beiden letztgenannten Funktionen lassen sich an jedem Profibusmaster betreiben! (=> SIEMENS)

=> Die S7 kann sowas!  ;-)

Mit dem SLIO System auch für unter 300€ Listenpreis
Und für Schulen und Unis lassen wir uns extra was einfallen!


----------



## Grubba (9 März 2010)

> Schaltfrequenz
>  bei ohmscher Last *max*. 1000 Hz


 
Ahh, verdammich, die hatte ich übersehen..

Aber trotzdem: Dann hast du immer noch eine Auflösung von maximal 1ms. Und 1ms heisst Ausschlag links, 2ms heisst Ausschlag rechts. 

Aber jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische: 

1. Kauf ich doch keine 3970€ (Stand 09) CPU für sowas
2. Kauf ich dafür auch keine Vipa
3. weil der gute Mann hat ja schon eine SPS, mit der ers lösen soll, 
4. und das ist wahrscheinlich eine 315, wenn er Glück hat auch noch eine DP
5. (und letztens) Und wenn er ne DP hat, soll er zu Wago gehen, sich nen Koppler dranhängen, sich ne PWM Klemme leisten und fertig ist. 



> Und die PWM Funktion ist in 1µs Schritten einstellbar.
> Die beiden letztgenannten Funktionen lassen sich an jedem Profibusmaster betreiben! (=> SIEMENS)


Schon besser...

Fazit:

=> Die S7 kann sowas! :wink: (aber nicht mit Standard Ausgängen)


----------



## Reen87 (9 März 2010)

Ich muss sagen echt sehr schön, endlich bekommt man hier mal Antworten mit denen man mal was anfangen kann.
Hier nochmal zum Thema Servo gegen Schrittmotor.
Also mit den 18€ servos kannst du null in der Robotic anfangen, da hast du recht!!! Aber ab 35€
Hier mal eine seite zum vergleich: 
http://www.nodna.com/index.php?cPath=2_17_120&XTCsid=j7lemgd18t0l2abdud5sg50ld2

So jetzt vergleicht doch einfach mal das Moment der Servos mit dem von Schrittmotoren die ca. die selbe Baugröße habe und betrachtet euch die Stromaufnahme... (
Servo hat eindeutig ein größeres Haltemoment bei weniger Stromaufnahme und sind dazu noch leichter (lassen wir die Geschwindigkeit mal außer Acht, wo sie auch schneller sind).
Ich lass mich gerne eines besseren belehren, aber ich habe mich damit schon ein paar Minuten beschäftigt.
Ich sehe einfach das die Vorteile in der Baugröße wie ich sie benötige einfach überwiegen und jetzt seit mal ehrlich, wie viele der Techniker Abschlussprojekte sind Erneuerung in der Industrie oder werden dort nochmal nachgebaut!!!
Alles schon 100 mal dagewesen und vielleicht jeder 20te macht eine Abwandlung die noch nicht versucht wurde, aber eigentlich keinen Vorteil bringt. Es gibt nur wenige Projekte, die mit dem Budget, was sinnvolles anfangen können.
Alles auf die Lehrer schieben bringt leider auch nichts, da man sich das Projekt selber ausgesucht hat und wenn man sich vorher informiert wie ich das mache. Kann man auch abschätzen ob es in der zeit realisierbar ist oder nicht.
Wenn man jetzt aber mit was anfängt ohne sich gedanken darüber gemacht zu haben und dann sagt die Lehrer helfen mir nicht. Darf man sich nicht wunder. Im Arbeitsleben fängt man ja auch nicht an ins blaue zu arbeiten oder?


Zum Glück gibt es ja anscheinend genug Möglichkeiten, jetzt muss ich nur mal abwägen welche die beste dafür ist.
Ich habe auch noch was von Phoenix gefunden was mir bis jetzt als beste Lösung erscheint.
Auf Seite 16 Single Shots
http://select.phoenixcontact.com/cg...from=&lang=de&UID=2861632&prodid=&asid=829132

Von 10µ bis 2,5ms wäre genau das richtige, was meint Ihr dazu?
Bei einem konstanten fehler von 5µs, wäre besser als die 20µs von Siemens.
Ich habe aber leider nicht so die Erfahrung damit. Wäre um jede meinung dazu dankbar.


----------



## Longbow (9 März 2010)

Reen87 schrieb:


> Von 10µ bis 2,5ms wäre genau das richtige, was meint Ihr dazu?
> Bei einem konstanten fehler von 5µs, wäre besser als die 20µs von Siemens.
> Ich habe aber leider nicht so die Erfahrung damit. Wäre um jede meinung dazu dankbar.



Sind die 5V Ausgänge bei der Phoenix PWM ok?


----------



## Reen87 (9 März 2010)

Ich verstehe deine Frage nicht so ganz.
Meinst du ob mir die 5V als Spannung reichen oder wie ist deine Frage zu verstehen?
Mir bringen die 5V recht wenig da ich es sowieso über w-lan nochmal übertragen müsste. Ich bin mir nur nicht sicher ob ich es gleich an die Digital-Ausgänge schicken kann und wie ich das Signal dann wieder umwandel in eine Spannung, aber das ist dann der 2te teil um den ich mir noch Gedanken machen müsste, oder muss ich das jetzt schon in meine Überlegungen mit einbeziehen? 
(geht bitte aufs w-lan ein wenn es nicht sein muss, da ich erste die sache mit dem PWM klären will)


----------



## gravieren (9 März 2010)

Hi


> Erst das PWM abklären.


Ich denke, du musst dir eine AVR besorgen.

http://www.rn-wissen.de/index.php/Servoansteuerung


Das sprengt schon den Rahmen.


Habt ihr keine andere Lösung als den "doofen Servo" für die Schranke ?


----------



## Longbow (10 März 2010)

Reen87 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe deine Frage nicht so ganz.
> Meinst du ob mir die 5V als Spannung reichen oder wie ist deine Frage zu verstehen?
> Mir bringen die 5V recht wenig da ich es sowieso über w-lan nochmal übertragen müsste. Ich bin mir nur nicht sicher ob ich es gleich an die Digital-Ausgänge schicken kann und wie ich das Signal dann wieder umwandel in eine Spannung, aber das ist dann der 2te teil um den ich mir noch Gedanken machen müsste, oder muss ich das jetzt schon in meine Überlegungen mit einbeziehen?
> (geht bitte aufs w-lan ein wenn es nicht sein muss, da ich erste die sache mit dem PWM klären will)



Die WAGO PWM Klemme hat die beschriebenen Eigenschaften nur mit dem 5V Ausgang. Wenn 24V nötig sind, braucht man etwas anderes.


----------



## Grubba (10 März 2010)

Sooo, einen hab ich noch.

Bei Conrad (und wahrscheinlich auch woanders) gibts sogenannte Servotester.
Servo an die Platine anschliessen, an einem Poti drehen und der Servo dreht sich mit. 

Das Schöne: Platine kostet gerade mal 5 (fünf) € und hat ein IC drauf, was die PWM übernimmt. Da auf dem Ding auch noch ein Poti verbaut ist, was zu 99% die Funktion eines Spannungsteilers hat, kann man das Poti runterlöten und durch eine externe Spannung ersetzen. Die kann man dann einfach aus einer Analogbaugruppe der SPS abgreifen.


----------



## Baal (11 März 2010)

Ich hab da auch noch einen  .

Der IC der da warscheinlich drauf sein wird ist ein tl494 .
Der kann aus 1-3,5V Uin ne PWM mit bis zu 300KHz generieren .
Dabei kann das PWM Signal max 40V haben .
Vorraussetzungen sind dann bei der SPS natürlich Analogausgänge und ein wenig Erfahrung mit dem Lötkolben sollte man auch schon haben .
Ansonsten wird das ne Sache einiger weniger cent sein .


----------



## Reen87 (11 März 2010)

Ja das ist auf jeden Fall einer super Lösung, die ich aber eher weniger in betracht ziehe. Wenn ich keine Sponsoren finde die mir die nötigen Bauteile zur verfügung stellen, werde ich wohl auf diese Methode zurück greifen müssen.
Was ich sehr schade finden würde da ich versuchen wollte das mit einer reinen SPS zu lösen. Da aber die kosten sehr hoch wäre ist das natürlich sehr schwierig.
Wo bei ich denke das 18 Analog-Ausgänge auch schon ihren Preis haben werden.
Da ich aber auf eine mobile Einheit zu greifen will müsste die erst die werte per W-lan rüber schicken, da könnte ich das auch gleich mit Digital-Ausgängen realisieren und es dort wieder in eine Spannung umsetzten.
Wie könnte kann ich den vom dem W-Lan die Signale wieder in eine Spannung umwandeln? Das ist mein nächstes großes Problem!!!


----------

